# Caller ID switches to "Name unavailable"



## jrmy (May 18, 2011)

After a few rings, my caller ID switches from the caller's name and number to "Name unavailable", and puts a separate entry in the call log.

I have a 722K. Anyone else have this issue? I'm using Ooma. My cordless handsets record the caller ID like they should with just one entry.


----------



## bilzfan (Nov 26, 2007)

jrmy said:


> After a few rings, my caller ID switches from the caller's name and number to "Name unavailable", and puts a separate entry in the call log.
> 
> I have a 722K. Anyone else have this issue? I'm using Ooma. My cordless handsets record the caller ID like they should with just one entry.


I have exactly the same scenario. Ooma telo and 722k. Same result.


----------



## oldanbo (May 20, 2004)

ooma Telo and 622 :eek2:


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Ooma and 722k - same thing.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Probably a compatibility issue between our equipment. I was looking through Ooma's site and ran across the statement

"Customer Service: We assume no obligation to provide support services for any third party products or services, or for problems with our service caused by third party products or services."

I'm gonna try and find out if anything can be done


----------



## oldanbo (May 20, 2004)

Thanks and good luck Matt!


----------



## V35_Pilot (Jun 7, 2011)

jrmy said:


> After a few rings, my caller ID switches from the caller's name and number to "Name unavailable", and puts a separate entry in the call log.
> 
> I have a 722K. Anyone else have this issue? I'm using Ooma. My cordless handsets record the caller ID like they should with just one entry.


I have been encountering this issue on my 722 for a couple of years now. We use another VoIP provider out of the Northeast US called Viatalk.

It is a nuisance but I never thought to report it until reading it here.


----------



## jrmy (May 18, 2011)

[email protected] Network said:


> I'm gonna try and find out if anything can be done


Any update?

This is annoying. :goofygrin


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

So, delete the Unavailable entry. It does show the proper caller-id first doesn't it?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

FYI... I have U-Verse digital phone... and have a standard phone connected... and my regular phone has the same kinds of dropping of info from time to time.

It isn't always telemarketers masking info either. I've gotten calls from family where one day the ID is there, the next day I get wrong or "No info" messages on the phone.

I hope Dish is working at this with their receiver... but I figure its worth noting that some of the problem appears to be the caller ID data transmission system itself not always being reliable.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I always get the correct caller-id prior to the Unavailable entry which doesn't happen all that frequently. I don't see it as a big deal at least with the phone system I have.


----------



## jrmy (May 18, 2011)

You want me to delete every other entry in the call log instead of asking Dish to fix a functionality that a caller ID box from 20 years ago performs flawlessly?

The issue that I find annoying is that "Name unavailable" stays on the screen a period of time after the phone stops ringing (perhaps longer than the correct name is displayed, although I haven't timed it)


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, I guess it sucks to be you. I get the same thing and it just doesn't seem like it's worth getting upset over. I suppose if everything in one's life is pretty much perfect then this little annoyance is worth getting upset over. I'm just not quite there yet.
All the best.


----------



## jrmy (May 18, 2011)

Kent Taylor said:


> Well, I guess it sucks to be you. I get the same thing and it just doesn't seem like it's worth getting upset over. I suppose if everything in one's life is pretty much perfect then this little annoyance is worth getting upset over. I'm just not quite there yet.
> All the best.


Who is upset? I could have swore I was in the forum for "Support and discussion for Dish Network™ ViP612/622/722/722K receivers."

I point out a bug, completely relevant to the category of discussion, and a moderator of the forum chooses to attack me.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, since this doesn't affect the functionality of the DVR, I just think it's pretty far down the list of things that Dish should address. How about getting us a decent interface when dealing with the EHD? Or, fixing the search function so we don't have to clear the previous search criteria to initiate a new one? There are more.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

Kent Taylor said:


> Well, since this doesn't affect the functionality of the DVR, I just think it's pretty far down the list of things that Dish should address. How about getting us a decent interface when dealing with the EHD? Or, fixing the search function so we don't have to clear the previous search criteria to initiate a new one? There are more.


Wow.

-- Roger


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I never understood why this option was even in the system. I can't imagine having anything else pop-up on the screen while watching TV.

Since it doesn't appear to be working to your liking, turn it off.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

jrmy,

One thing you can do to determine if the issue is a compatibility issue between the 722 and your Ooma, connect your phone line directly into the receiver (bypassing the Ooma), place a call to that line, and see if the caller ID shows the information of the caller. If it does register the information connected directly to the receiver, it is a compatibility issue. Please let me know the results. Thanks.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> One thing you can do to determine if the issue is a compatibility issue between the 722 and your Ooma, connect your phone line directly into the receiver (bypassing the Ooma), place a call to that line, and see if the caller ID shows the information of the caller.


You can't very well bypass the Ooma since the Ooma is where the "phone line" originates.


----------



## jrmy (May 18, 2011)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> jrmy,
> 
> One thing you can do to determine if the issue is a compatibility issue between the 722 and your Ooma, connect your phone line directly into the receiver (bypassing the Ooma)


As harsh said, Ooma _is_ my phone line.


----------



## jrmy (May 18, 2011)

Kent Taylor said:


> How about getting us a decent interface when dealing with the EHD? Or, fixing the search function so we don't have to clear the previous search criteria to initiate a new one? There are more.


Two functions that I don't use. By your reasoning, I should say "just delete the previous search criteria, it still works, doesn't it?" And then if you question that, "it just doesn't seem like it's worth getting upset over" :lol:

Sorry you don't see the caller ID as a big issue. However, I do. I'm not going to attack you for the issues that you see as significant, and I would ask the same from you.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

You throw out the word "attack" a lot (not alot). Maybe you should look up the definition to see if that actually fits.


----------



## jrmy (May 18, 2011)

Sure, I'll be happy to explain the words I use.

World English Dictionary
attack (əˈtæk) 

3. ( tr ) to direct hostile words or writings at; criticize or abuse vehemently


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I wish you all the best.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

Does Ooma supplie any filters for the phone line? What may be happening is some part of the signal thats not supposed to get through the line is. You could try using a Quest DSL filter to see if that clears the issue up at all. Let me know if that makes any difference.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

No filters. My DSL is on a separate line.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

The DSL filter may clear up any interferance if you use it between the receiver and the wall jack where you plug the line in. I may be wrong but if you already have a DSL filter it would be worth trying.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

My DSL line connects to my DSL modem. Ooma is connected between the modem and the router. Ooma then connects to my existing phone wiring to each outlet. I don't see the need for DSL filters. 
Perhaps my good friend *jrmy *would like to test that.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

It's a VoIP service so I don't see how a DSL filter would be involved. VoIP services are notorious for caller ID and 911 reliability issues, so this whole question is understandable --- it might work, it might not.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

I found this so I hope it helps,

"The dilemma is this: Most phones or any other type of equipment that connects to the phone line (answering machine, fax, Tivo, cable box, alarm system) were only designed to deal with Voice Band signals! If you suddenly start feeding DSL signals into them you can wind up with all sorts of problems - Noise in the voice band, Shorting out of the DSL signal, Crosstalk of noise into the DSL signal, and god only knows what else!"

"That is why everything that connects to the phone line EXCEPT THE DSL MODEM needs to be filtered in one way or another."

you can read the full article that goes into more detail about what I was referring to Here


----------



## jrmy (May 18, 2011)

I do not have DSL.

My setup is simple:

[cable modem] --ethernet--> [ooma] --phone line--> [722k]

I'm not sure if you're suggesting I put a DSL filter between the ooma and the 722K, but that seems absurd.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Gotta agree with my buddy *jrmy *on this one.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

I have VoIPO, had ViaTalk with this set up:

DSL Line > Modem > Router > Linksys PAP2T (2 line VoIP adapter) > House Wiring > 2 to 1 Auto Switch > 722 . . . 

. . . with no problem. I get the custom CID that I program to the incoming number or the default name and number CID on all connected devices. I love having the CID on the screen since I don't have the ringer on the phones ring after a certain time. I use to get the "Unavailable" or "No Data Sent" with the local telco when the CID didn't always get sent. That was a problem with our telco that they weren't too concerned about.

The only problem I am having is the ATA not sending the "cease" signal to the phones after messages are cleared. That fluctuates all over the place. That's a Provider/Linksys problem.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

I pushed this up again (sorry for taking so long to reply), and this is a compatibility issue between us and Ooma. Our receivers does not support the product and therefore may experience issues. We have no recommendations at this time.

It was suggested to contact Ooma about the problem (which I'm guessing they will say something along the same lines) to see if they know of anything that can be done.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm not convinced it's an Ooma issue. Which VOIP products does Dish support?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Kent Taylor said:


> I'm not convinced it's an Ooma issue. Which VOIP products does Dish support?


I don't think there's any "official" VOIP service that we support. Not that I know of at least. I'll do some digging, but I'm sure it will be the "third party equipment may not be supported" answer


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

What level of service do you have with Ooma, jrmy? The Wiki says the following about caller ID with name:

"With the premier package, users will get Multi-Ring, Do Not Disturb, Enhanced Voicemail, etc. Users will also receive Caller-ID with Name, which was removed from the basic package following the release of the Ooma Telo. Ooma Premier now offers access to Google Voice extensions for customers with Google Voice accounts (Ooma Telo only).

Ooma Telo and Ooma Hub Only (non-core) customers who do not subscribe to the Ooma Premier service will continue to get unlimited calling within the U.S., basic voice mail, *Caller-ID Number only*, basic call-waiting, and E911 service. Other features, such as 3-way conferencing and remote access to voicemail, will continue to be part of Ooma Premier service."

I see "Name unavailable" on my Dish box as well, but I have phone service which has Caller ID number only. Back when I used to have Caller ID with name, it worked fine with Dish.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

[email protected] Network said:


> I don't think there's any "official" VOIP service that we support. Not that I know of at least. I'll do some digging, but I'm sure it will be the "third party equipment may not be supported" answer


From the early days of Ooma, one of their shortcomings was that they were too proprietary. After faltering in the market and bringing in some big money and names (Ashton Kutcher) it was still said that they were a "lone wolf" in the industry. Thus, making them somewhat "esoteric" and not adopted as readily.

Unfortunately, the VoIP industry is very young and has not really gotten all the bugs worked out yet. And having been a beta tester for several companies, I have also seen a "mentality" that causes problems like this a lot. Although there are "interface" standards, some just don't choose to follow them. Or don't care to. My current provider, VoIPO has taken the "get the basics right first" approach before going for all the "toys" as ViaTalk did first. We're dealing with some issues as I type. VoIPO is a "sinking ship" spin-off of ViaTalk due to VT's issues that almost sunk VT.

So to say that DISH receivers don't "support" VoIP, is not really true. As long as they work with the "Bell" telco's, there is support. The VoIP's need to conform to "basic telco standards" in these cases. Which DISH receivers do and as I said above . . .


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] Network said:


> I don't think there's any "official" VOIP service that we support. Not that I know of at least. I'll do some digging, but I'm sure it will be the "third party equipment may not be supported" answer


Is there a disclaimer that addresses this? Dish claims they support caller-id. If it's only in certain circumstances they should admit it. All my phones that support caller-id have no problems decoding the Ooma. Maybe Dish should work with Ooma and get this worked out.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

mdavej said:


> What level of service do you have with Ooma, jrmy?


I can't speak for jrmy, but I have the Premier Package and I'm noticing the same thing as jrmy.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Kent Taylor said:


> Is there a disclaimer that addresses this? Dish claims they support caller-id. If it's only in certain circumstances they should admit it. All my phones that support caller-id have no problems decoding the Ooma. Maybe Dish should work with Ooma and get this worked out.


I'm sure there's something in our customer agreement that covers it (I think section 7-B covers it)

I did report the issue, but I could not give any ETA as to if/when it would be fixed.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Kent Taylor said:


> Is there a disclaimer that addresses this? Dish claims they support caller-id. If it's only in certain circumstances they should admit it. All my phones that support caller-id have no problems decoding the Ooma. Maybe Dish should work with Ooma and get this worked out.


DISH gear works just fine with at least ViaTalk, Vonage and VoIPO. This is not a "DISH needs to fix it" issue. It's an Ooma needs to use standard specs issue. If they are altering the type of CID that you get with whatever level of service that you have, that means that there is an altered CID signal happening. This is not a standard spec and not a DISH issue.


----------



## jrmy (May 18, 2011)

FarmerBob said:


> DISH gear works just fine with at least ViaTalk, Vonage and VoIPO. This is not a "DISH needs to fix it" issue. It's an Ooma needs to use standard specs issue. If they are altering the type of CID that you get with whatever level of service that you have, that means that there is an altered CID signal happening. This is not a standard spec and not a DISH issue.


I disagree. I remember GTE offering the option of number or name and number caller ID in the early 1990s. Just because different information is being passed does not mean that it's a different signal.

The fact that I can't reproduce this issue on any caller ID capable device seems to point to the issue being with Dish.


----------



## V35_Pilot (Jun 7, 2011)

FarmerBob said:


> DISH gear works just fine with at least ViaTalk, Vonage and VoIPO.


Cannot comment on the other two, but as a long-time Dish and ViaTalk customer I will again point out that the OP's problem definitely occurs with regular frequency on my VIP722 and ViaTalk as the VOIP provider. It is a nuisance.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

FarmerBob said:


> This is not a "DISH needs to fix it" issue. It's an Ooma needs to use standard specs issue.


I respectfully disagree. Dish is decoding the Ooma stream correctly then, for whatever reason, decides the caller-id is unavailable. I think Dish, at least, needs to investigate how they handle caller-id.


----------



## oldanbo (May 20, 2004)

Kent Taylor said:


> I respectfully disagree. Dish is decoding the Ooma stream correctly then, for whatever reason, decides the caller-id is unavailable. I think Dish, at least, needs to investigate how they handle caller-id.


I wonder if Ooma is sending additional data in the caller id stream and that is what causes the problem? I've just been ignoring it. Might be a good idea to check the Ooma.com forums. Or I can just ignore it. Hmmmmm


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I tend to ignore it but it's an issue that Dish probably needs to investigate. It is annoying. If Dish won't contact Ooma to work this out I will submit a trouble ticket with Ooma.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

For reference, I use Viatalk with a BYOD Linksys PAP2T SIP adapter and CID works just dandy.

The preponderance of difficulty with Ooma devices suggests the problem is most likely there.

CID isn't that complicated and all the data is supposed to come between the first and second ring at 75 baud.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I have escalated this to Ooma Technical Support. I'm now convinced this is an Ooma issue and not a Dish problem. This doesn't happen with Ooma Hub; only the Ooma Telo system. The Name Unavailable only happens once it rolls to voice mail either naturally or manually sending via Ooma Telo Handset. 
Once I get a response from Ooma, I'll post it.
I have a bottle of Frank's Hot Sauce that states "I put that $#@& on everything". I hope it goes with crow.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

Let me add my observations about the "Name Unavailable" issue...

I have a 622 with the AT&T "all options" land line connected directly from a wall outlet to the receiver. I noticed this entry occasionally being stored in the caller ID history, but never seeing it pop-up on the screen real-time.

I finally narrowed it down to where I could cause this to happen...it happens every time I am either watching a pre-recorded program, or if I pause a real-time program when the phone rings.

The "real" caller ID will pop-up on the screen, I press the pause button, press select to clear the pop-up, answer the phone and after the call I hang up the phone and resume the program.

Now when I check my caller-ID log I find the "real" caller ID and a "Name Unavailable" entry in the log, both with the exact same time/date stamps. The "Name Unavailable" entry never popped up on my screen, but is stored back-to-back with the actual caller ID.

Seems like if you pause the receiver while the phone is still ringing I get two entries in the log...if I answer the phone without pausing the receiver only the "real" caller ID is stored....strange, but it is real...


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I got a call today from Ooma; not sure if it was a technical support person or not as she was rather vague as to her function. I explained the issue I had been reporting and she didn't seem to think it was an Ooma issue. I further explained that it only happened on the Telo and not the Hub and perhaps Engineering could determine what the difference in the two units might be. She told me if I wanted that feature to work I should buy the Hub. I politely thanked her and ended the conversation. I don't see this issue getting much traction with Ooma. I was rather disappointed in the response.
I'm still convinced it's an Ooma issue. 
I also notice, on a separate issue, that the 722k does not recognize incoming calls on my second line.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Kent Taylor said:


> I also notice, on a separate issue, that the 722k does not recognize incoming calls on my second line.


Does the service/device support CID on line 2?

IIRC, some of the "free second line" offerings don't support incoming calls on the second line and you're forced to use call waiting on line 1.


----------

